# Marvel Avengers Endgame: Nun auch offiziell mit Abstand erfolgreichster Film zum Start



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. April 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Marvel Avengers Endgame: Nun auch offiziell mit Abstand erfolgreichster Film zum Start*

						Nachdem es bisher nur Schätzungen zum Erfolg von Avengers: Endgame der Marvel Studios gab, hat der zugehörige Disney-Konzern nun auch offizielle und beeindruckende Zahlen veröffentlicht. So hat Avengers: Endgame am Start-Wochenende 1,208 Mrd. US-Dollar umgesetzt, fast doppelt so viel wie der bisherige Rekordhalter Avengers: Infinity War.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Marvel Avengers Endgame: Nun auch offiziell mit Abstand erfolgreichster Film zum Start*


----------



## sunburst1988 (29. April 2019)

Solange die Filme gut unterhalten sollen sie gern Geld damit verdienen. Immerhin ist es auch Marvels eigener Franchise, da können sie gerne mit machen was sie wollen (anders als bei Star Wars...).

Der Film war wirklich ein 3-stündiges Fanfest vom Feinsten! Manchmal etwas überfrachtet, aber das erhöht ja auch den "Wiederschauwert" 


Spoiler



Einzig die Liebesszene zwischen Thanos und dem Hulk war etwas verstörend - Spoiler Ende


----------



## ich558 (29. April 2019)

Verdient 

wie sie sie alle wichtigen Charaktere nochmal eine Bühne gegeben haben und ein super Finale kann nicht jeder so inszenieren.


----------



## tdi-fan (29. April 2019)

Bin großer Fan der Marvel-Filme, das vorweg. Doch das gute breitgefächerte Marketing der Filme trägt aber irgendwo auch zum Erfolg bei.


----------



## Bluebird (29. April 2019)

Whooow , der muss dann ja bei denn Oscars  abräumen


----------



## AIR-DO-GUN (29. April 2019)

Morgen bin ich im Kino


----------



## sethdiabolos (29. April 2019)

Ich wünsche jedem viel Spaß mit dem Film. Ich bin da seit Jahren leider raus, diese Filme mit Materialschlachten holen mich einfach nicht mehr ab. 
Die Special-Effects haben sich in den letzten Jahren in meinen Augen leider nicht wirklich verbessert, es sind nur mehr geworden und so Aha-Momente wie bei Avatar oder dem ersten Independence Day von damals fehlen einfach.
Vielleicht schaue ich den Film später mal als BluRay oder über Disney+, wenn es denn kommt.


----------



## SilentHunter (29. April 2019)

Leider eine einzige CGI Materialschlacht. War für mich die Enttäuschung schlecht hin. Was viel ist ist nicht immer auch gut.


----------



## LBM (29. April 2019)

also die allerletzte Scene fand ich schwach, man konnte irgendwie sehen, das gefühlt jeder einzelne der Schauspieler komplett getrennt gefilmt wurde und mit der Umgebung überhaupt nichts zu tun hatte..... eher ein Abspann in Bildern anstatt Text, plus ein paar Teaser, Rätsel und Cliffhanger....


----------



## ich558 (29. April 2019)

SilentHunter schrieb:


> Leider eine einzige CGI Materialschlacht. War für mich die Enttäuschung schlecht hin. Was viel ist ist nicht immer auch gut.



Materialschlacht? Der Action Anteil war hier extrem niedrig. 
Und wieso kritisier man bei so einem Genre das CGI?


----------



## SilentHunter (29. April 2019)

Weil Specialeffekts allein keinen guten Film ausmachen. Es muss auch glaubhaft aussehen und nicht nur wie ein brachiales Mittel zum Zweck. Wenn man das Gefühl hat es passt in der Summe nicht zusammen ist das leider auch mit den besten Effekten nicht zu kaschieren. Das trifft leider auf den kompletten letzten Teil des Films zu. Ja am Anfang hat er seine guten Momente nur werden die zum Ende hin einfach totgebürstet und der Zuschauer nur noch mit Bombast erschlagen. Auch die Story wird zum Ende hin ziemlich sprunghaft und wirkt eher verwirrend konstruiert statt glaubhaft geschmeidig im Fluss zu wirken.

Da das aber meine rein persönliche subjektive Meinung ist muss das nicht für andere gelten. Nicht der eigenen Meinungen konforme muss man ja nicht übernehmen aber man sollte sie wenigstens respektieren.


----------



## ich558 (29. April 2019)

SilentHunter schrieb:


> Weil Specialeffekts allein keinen guten Film ausmachen. Es muss auch glaubhaft aussehen und nicht nur wie ein brachiales Mittel zum Zweck. Wenn man das Gefühl hat es passt in der Summe nicht zusammen ist das leider auch mit den besten Effekten nicht zu kaschieren. Das trifft leider auf den kompletten letzten Teil des Films zu. Ja am Anfang hat er seine guten Momente nur werden die zum Ende hin einfach totgebürstet und der Zuschauer nur noch mit Bombast erschlagen.



Hast du den selben Film gesehen? Es gibt eine Schlacht die gefühlt keine 10min ging. Der Rest sind quasi alte Bilder die schon mal waren...
abgesehen davon gibt es wohl momentan keine besseren CGI Effekte.


----------



## AncientSion (29. April 2019)

Infinity War war ein sehr guter Film nach meiner Meinung.
Endgame war in meinen Augen eine Enttäuschung. Ich habe mir extra keine Trailer angesehen, Radio ausgestellt usw um einmal wirklich unvoreingenommen reinzugehen.

So also gestern abend schön rein in die OV Vorstellung.
Im Ende ist der Film, ja, vielleicht irgendwo ne 7 oder vielleicht 7.5 von 10. Infinity War wäre dann eine 9 (den hab ich 3x gesehen).




Spoiler



Infinity War ist ein schön düsterer Film. Endgame ist für meinen Geschmack zu sehr mit Gags vollgepackt, obwohl ja angeblich alle Menchen so trauig und fertig sind, und alle müssen immer noch das große Drama verarbeiten (schon toll, wie der Cap in einer Selbsthilfegruppe einen Vortrag über das Leben hält)

Außerdem gefällt mir der ganze Techno-Zeitreise-Quatsch nicht. Es ist immer das gleiche, Zeitreise ist ausgelutscht und hier hätte man einen anderen, kreativeren, besseren Weg finden müssen. 
Außerdem macht der Film im Ende im Vergleich zu IW ja eine 180 Gradwende. Aus einen Bad Ending wird mit minimalen Abstrichen ein absolutes Happy Ending.




Ich  Nachhinein hätte ich mir gewünscht, ich hätte mit IW abgeschlossen und nicht mehr diesen vermurksten Teil 2 geschaut.
Vom Gefühl her ist der Film aus 2 Gründen vermurkst

- viel zu viel zu viel Fanservice. Bitte ein bisschen weniger Fanservice und CGI und dafür einfach mehr Inhalt und Tiefe (war bei IW gegeben mMn)
- Friede Freue Eierkuchen für 97 % der Helden.
- Einfach zu viele Gags. Ja, die Gags waren überwiegend sehr gut. Aber der Rahmen passt für mich nicht.


----------



## SilentHunter (29. April 2019)

ich558 schrieb:


> Hast du den selben Film gesehen? Es gibt eine Schlacht die gefühlt keine 10min ging. Der Rest sind quasi alte Bilder die schon mal waren...
> abgesehen davon gibt es wohl momentan keine besseren CGI Effekte.


Ich wiederhole mich da gerne .
Da das aber meine rein persönliche subjektive Meinung ist muss das nicht  für andere gelten. Nicht der eigenen Meinungen konforme muss man ja  nicht übernehmen aber man sollte sie wenigstens respektieren.


----------



## sauerkraut4tw (29. April 2019)

Für Audi bestimmt ein gutes Investment mit dem E-Tron


----------



## Algo (29. April 2019)

Also ich war gestern im Kino und habe ihn mir angesehen und ich muss sagen ich war etwas enttäuscht  ... 
in Infinity War war ich zum Kino Start damals gar nicht weil ich schon gelesen hatte das er sich nach einem Teil 1 anfühlt. Also hab ich mir am Samstag den Infinity War per Amazon Prime Video angeschaut und dann am Sonntag Endgame im Kino.

Also ich muss sagen ich war eigentlich sehr gespannt nach Infinity War wie sie das auflösen wollen in Endgame. Ich war dann aber doch sehr enttäuscht dass sie so eine "Standard SciFi-Auflösung" gewählt haben. Ich muss sagen das fand ich sehr platt und unkreativ.
Und Thors "Slapstick"-Einlagen fand ich auch mehr daneben im Nachhinein auch wenn ich sagen muss ja musste schon ein paar mal schmunzeln im Kino ... passte aber eigentlich nicht zum Düsteren Grundton des Films.

Insgesamt würde ich dem Film vielleicht ne 6 von 10 geben. Das war schon ein wenig schwach ... vor allem nach dem ganzen Rummel der um den Film gemacht wurde.


----------



## ich558 (29. April 2019)

SilentHunter schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole mich da gerne .
> Da das aber meine rein persönliche subjektive Meinung ist muss das nicht  für andere gelten. Nicht der eigenen Meinungen konforme muss man ja  nicht übernehmen aber man sollte sie wenigstens respektieren.



Ist ja auch alles gut. Wollte eher eine kurze Erklärung wie man in dem Film eine Materialschlacht sieht wenn es sich quasi auf die letzten paar Minuten beschränkt und ansonsten nur paar Szenen im Hintergrund ablaufen die man schon kennt. 

ich fand es absolut genial sich mehr auf die einzelnen Figuren zu beschränken und die Action eher hinten an zu stellen- vor allem bei dem Genre.


----------



## 4thVariety (29. April 2019)

Spoiler



Es ist eine Comic Adaption, nicht 1:1 aber dem Geiste entsprechend und da darf eine große Doppelseite mit allen Helden und allen Bösewichten nicht fehlen und einer brüllt "Avengers Assemble". Sonst beschweren sich immer die Leute wenn die Filme was anders machen, das hier ist doch genau das wie man es sich als Film immer vorgestellt hätte. Von daher perfekt.

In Sachen Logik, klar liegt da Tony Stark fast tot am Boden und 100 Begründungen um ihn herum warum das nicht eintreten kann, angefangen von allen Infinity Stones, bis hin zu allen Formen von Magic und Spacemagic und Vibranium Magic mit der er geheilt werden könnte. Aber der Vertrag war halt abgelaufen und man darf auch etwas enden lassen.




Wenn ich logische Filme will, schau ich mir auf Twitch ein paar Minesweeper Streams an. Das ist reine Logik, ohne Plotholes. Wenn der Bedarf gedenkt ist, zapt man wieder rüber zum Rest und hat Spaß. Danach kann man sich ja wieder dafür auspeitschen das man niedere Instinkte mit geistloser Unterhaltung bedient hat. Btw. wer kennt sonst noch die Dokumentation Im Keller?


----------



## Cook2211 (29. April 2019)

Ich habe ihn gestern gesehen, und für mich war es ein würdiger Abschluss der Avengers Reihe. 
Ich bin aber auch gespannt, was noch so aus den losen Enden bzw. Andeutungen gemacht wird.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. April 2019)

Heute Abend wissen wir mehr


----------



## ich558 (29. April 2019)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Heute Abend wissen wir mehr


Wieso?


----------



## BabaYaga (29. April 2019)

Man sieht bei Endgame das beste CGI, welches derzeit im Kino überhaupt möglich ist. Satte 11 Studios haben da parallel daran gearbeitet soweit ich weiß.Ich fand es aber in keinster Weise übertrieben, verglichen mit Filmen wie DCs Aquaman war es geradezu harmlos. Die Action war für die 3h auch gut aufgeteilt, bei mir verging die Zeit wie im Flug. Das Finale war dann sowieso an epischen Momenten nicht mehr zu toppen, werden ihn mir wohl nochmal im Kino ansehen, einfach nur ein Genuss von vorne bis hinten. Das sage ich obwohl mir die vorigen Avengers Filme bis auf Infinity War gar nicht so gefallen haben, auch andere Marvel Filme wie Ant-Man fand ich eher schlecht aber hier kam ich voll auf meine Kosten.


----------



## RyzA (29. April 2019)

Ich war heute auch im Film und habe ungefähr das bekommen was ich erwartet habe. 
Teilweise etwas langatmig und von 



Spoiler



Captain Marvel hätte ich gerne mehr gesehen. Die Raumschiff-Zerstörungsszene war zwar episch, aber konnte man im Film "Captain MArvel" auch schon in ähnlicher Form sehen. Und gegen Thanos im Zweikampf sah sie auch nicht besonders gut aus. Hätte man anders/besser machen können. Immerhin ist sie ja die mächtigste Superheldin.


Naja, man kann es wohl nicht allen Recht machen bzw alles gleichberechtigt so unter einen Hut bringen.



4thVariety schrieb:


> Wenn ich logische Filme will, schau ich mir auf Twitch ein paar Minesweeper Streams an. Das ist reine Logik, ohne Plotholes. Wenn der Bedarf gedenkt ist, zapt man wieder rüber zum Rest und hat Spaß. Danach kann man sich ja wieder dafür auspeitschen das man niedere Instinkte mit geistloser Unterhaltung bedient hat. Btw. wer kennt sonst noch die Dokumentation Im Keller?


Sehe ich auch so. Oder irgendeine Wissenschaftsdoku angucken oder so.
Aber bei Comicverfilmungen mit Logikargumenten kommen ich weiß nicht ... genauso wie bei Star Wars. Eigentlich Quatsch.


----------



## AncientSion (29. April 2019)

Warum sollen Comicverfilmen nicht mehr oder weniger so logisch sein, wie Realfilem ?
Nach  euer "Logik" wäre es dann ja auch okay wenn im Marvel-Universum alle  Menschen grün sind, es keine Schwerkraft gibt, die Frauen (aber nur die)  in der Filmwelt statt Nase einen ***** im Gesicht sitzen haben.  Außerdem können Männer (aber auch nur die) sich von A nach B  teleportieren, auch ohne Superheldenkräfte.

Jeder Film sollte mehr oder weniger logisch sein. Ohne Logik kann ein Film nicht begeistern.

Ich finde was ganz anderes Quatsch. Ein Argument wie "An dem arbeiteten die 11 größten und besten CGI Studios mit" als PRO zu verkaufen. Ich meine was hat die Anzahl oder Menge an CGI Studios mit der Qualität eines Filmes zu tun ? Garnichts. Um es anders zu sagen: Schmeißen wir den Director und die komplette Schnitt-Crew raus und kaufen stattdessen noch die CGI-Studios 12 bis 16 dazu.
Voila - Wir haben noch einen besseren Film mit noch 4 Minuten CGI-Explosionen und blauen Schockwellen.

Wahnsinnig starkes Argument.


----------



## RyzA (29. April 2019)

AncientSion schrieb:


> Warum sollen Comicverfilmen nicht mehr oder weniger so logisch sein, wie Realfilem ?
> Nach  euer "Logik" wäre es dann ja auch okay wenn im Marvel-Universum alle  Menschen grün sind, es keine Schwerkraft gibt, die Frauen (aber nur die)  in der Filmwelt statt Nase einen ***** im Gesicht sitzen haben.  Außerdem können Männer (aber auch nur die) sich von A nach B  teleportieren, auch ohne Superheldenkräfte.
> 
> Jeder Film sollte mehr oder weniger logisch sein. Ohne Logik kann ein Film nicht begeistern.


Man kann auch alles kaputt analysieren.

Etwas Logik ok, aber nicht Hardcore.


----------



## tallantis (29. April 2019)

Und wieder hätten wir einen Klassiker in dem Leute Realismus nicht von Logik unterscheiden können yay. Es bleiben aber zwei verschiedene Dinge. Nur, weil etwas in seinem Universum mit seinen regeln logisch ist, ist es noch lange nicht realistisch, denn Superkräfte gibt es nicht. Aber es sollte trotzdem logische Regeln geben, denn sonst macht es völlig unabhängig von seinem unrealistischen Scenario überhaupt keinen Sinn. Warum das viele trotzdem oft nicht interessiert ist mit zwei simplen Dingen zu erklären: Eyecandy und Fanservice, die den Blick völlig verblenden, dass man einfach eh alles geil findet. Ansonsten gäb es niemanden der die letzen drei Game of Thrones Staffeln gut finden würde, welche logisch kompletter Schwachsinn sind, aber immerhin nette CGI Effekte haben...yay.


----------



## 4thVariety (30. April 2019)

Ein Film muss schlüssig sein, nicht logisch. Ersteres erlaubt emotionale Reaktionen, letzteres erlaubt nur Vernunft. Die Regeln des Films müssen nicht die Regeln der echten Welt sein, sonst wie gesagt, viel Spaß auf dem Dokukanal und wozu dann Computerspiele?

Im Zentrum eines Films sind immer noch Menschen und die agieren auch in der echten Welt nicht nach den Prinzipien der Logik. Auch wenn man eine Reihe von eigenen Entscheidungen vom Status der innerern Schlüssigkeit in den Status der absolut rational logischen Vernunftsentscheidung hebt, macht sie das noch lange nicht objektiv logisch. Denn letztlich hat jedes vom Menschen generierte System eine große Portion Willkür in sich und nur weil man sich dieser Willkür unterwirft ohne sie zu hinterfragen, handelt man nicht logisch. Das gilt auch wenn man Eskapismus zu Gunsten des weiter verbreitete Utilitarismus ablehnt und das nach den Regeln des Signalisierens eigener höherer Tugenden kund tut.


----------



## Alreech (30. April 2019)

Hab ihn mir angetan, leider ein schlechter Film der nicht den Maßstäbe einer modernen Comic Verfilmung entspricht. 

Mit Captain Marvel und Black Panter gibt es das erste mal in 125 Jahren Kinogeschichte eine starke weibliche Heldin / einen POC als Held, aber Avengers Endgame konzentriert sich vor allem auf die alten weissen Männer Iron Man, Ant Man und Captain America.
Und dann ist da noch die Sache mit dem Fat-Shaming: Avengers: Endgame was brilliant - but the fat shaming broke my heart | Lacey-Jade Christie | Film | The Guardian 

Gerade da viele Marvel Fans fette weisse Incels sind die mit MAGA Hüten in Kellern hausen ist es schade das Disney die Chance versäumt hat durch mehr Focus auf Captain Marvel und Black Panther diese Tüpen etwas Toleranz einzuprügeln. Bei Star Wars Episode 8 hat das ja auch funktioniert


----------

